# 95% Internet Explorer warum und weshalb ?



## kurtparis (20. Juli 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen !
Hat jemand eine Idee warum (laut Statistik) 95% aller Internet Benutzer  IE Explorer benutzen?
Ich arbeite normalerweise auf Mac und benutze seit es Safari gibt nur noch selten IE.
Als ich neulich für ein paar Monate in einer Webagency  gearbeitet  habe, in der es nur PCs  gab habe ich nachdem ich langsam die Nase voll hatte,  von dauernd sich selbst installierenden Untermenüs und  pop-up’s die plötzlich  selbst bei "F12 previews " von Dreamweaver auftauchten,  und deshalb Netscape auf einer Maschine installiert. Und siehe da, ich empfand NS  1. schneller, 2.optisch angenehmer  (die Hässlichkeit von IE auf Windows lässt sich ja kaum übertreffen...), 3. die Probleme mit den Zusatzmenüs  gibt’s offensichtlich auch nicht. Seitdem stelle ich mir die Frage was den Erfolg von IE ausmacht.  Also lange Rede kurzer Sinn ... .Kennt jemand einen plausiblen  Vorteil  von IE oder liegen die 95% nur daran dass Otto Normalbenutzer  zu faul ist einen anderen Browser zu installieren


----------



## KoMtuR (20. Juli 2004)

Ich denke der "Erfolg" liegt darin, dass auf einem neu installierten Windows-System nunmal IE drauf ist. Auch lebt ein Ottonormaluser damit. Nur die, die etwas mehr Ahnung haben, oder einfach was gelesen haben, sind dann umgestiegen. Auch gibt es ja viele Browser, die IE als standard haben und extra Zusatzfkt. haben. Wenn dann natürlich an den Server die Browserkennung von IE gesendet werden, dann sind viele schwarze Zahlen dabei


----------



## Coranor (20. Juli 2004)

Woher nur immer diese Zahlen kommen?

Laut http://www.w3schools.com sind's nur knapp 80% (http://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_stats.asp)

Und hier auf tutorials.de benutzen nur 76% den Internet Explorer (http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=163835)

Bin übrigens auch IE Nutzer. Ich habe groß keine Probleme mit diesem, habe auch schon andere ausprobiert (Netscape, Mozilla, Opera und Firefox) fühle mich mit dem IE aber am wohlsten.

Jedem das Seine halt.


----------



## Fabian H (20. Juli 2004)

Coranor, wer sagt denn, das ueberall die gleichen Leute Surfen?

Tutorials.de und die W3CSchools haben hoechstwarscheinlich eine
andere Zielgruppe als die Seite von kurtparis.

Und zum IE selbst:


> 2.optisch angenehmer (die Hässlichkeit von IE auf Windows lässt sich ja kaum übertreffen...)


Wie bitte?
Wieso ist der IE denn haesslich? 
Das Design ist sehr einfach gehalten (zumindest kann man die
Riesenbuttons ohne Weiteres kleiner machen) und eher dezent als
haesslich. (Nein, ich bin nicht pro-IE)

Dann liegt der grosse Marktanteil des IEs natuerlich auch, wie KoMtuR
schon gesagt hat, daran, dass er vorinstalliert ist und die meisten Leute
nicht einsehen, einen neuen Browser zu benutzt, bzw. gar nicht wissen,
dass es noch andere Produkte gibt.

Und auch das:


> Bin übrigens auch IE Nutzer. Ich habe groß keine Probleme mit diesem, habe auch schon andere ausprobiert (Netscape, Mozilla, Opera und Firefox) fühle mich mit dem IE aber am wohlsten.


Hier wird wohl nur auf's Aeusserliche geachtet!

Die Usability sollte auf keinen Fall das wichtigste Kriterium zur Browserwahl sein
(zumal die ja eh bei fast allen gleich gut ist), sondern die technischen Aspekte.
Waehrend in der letzten Zeit fuer den IE staendig neue Exploits aufgetaucht
sind, war es beim Mozilla gerade mal eine groessere Sicherheitsluecke
(die mit dem _shell:_-Protokoll).
Und die Sicherheit ist ein wesentlich wichtigerer Punkt als das Aussehen
oder die groesse der Buttons.

Uebrigens empfehlen CERT und sogar ein Microsoft News Magazin einen
anderen Browser zu benutzen!


----------



## Alaniel (21. Juli 2004)

Warum IE?

- aus Unkenntnis (was sind Alternativen?)
- aus Unsicherheit (viele Menschen haben Angst, sich Programme aus dem Netz zu ziehen, erst recht, wenn sie auch noch kostenlos sind)
- Bequemlichkeit (er macht doch, was ich will; warum etwas anderes benutzen?)
- Resignation (an Microsoft kommt doch eh' keiner vorbei -> siehe Punkt 1)

Nein, ich benutze auch keinen IE....


----------



## SilentWarrior (21. Juli 2004)

Ich denke, das mit der Unkenntnis ist bei weitem das grösste Problem. Ich bin überzeugt, dass mindestens 30 % aller Internetuser nicht mal wissen, was ein Browser ist, geschweige denn, dass sie einen benutzen, um im Internet herumzusurfen. Der 08/15-User denkt doch einfach "Wenn ich da drauf klicke, komme ich ins Internet" und sieht ergo keinen Bedarf, daran irgendwas zu ändern - leider.


----------



## Theeagle (21. Juli 2004)

Da muss ich leider zustimmen.
Es gibt wirklich viele Leute für die ist diese blaue Symbol mit dem "e" einfach das sysmbol für Internet. Die wissen gar nicht das der Browser nicht das Internet ist 

Ich persönlich nehme "SlimBrowser". Der ist allerdings auch nur eine IE-Erweiterung.
Für mich hat der IE einen klaren Vorteil:
-es gibt nicht hunderte an Funktionen die ich nie benutzen werde
->und der Vorteil daran für mich ist die schnelle Startzeit!
IE hat so wenig Features das er innerhalb kürzester Zeit läuft.

Hab jetz noch nicht soooo viele Broser probiert. Aber Opera zum beispiel braucht wesentlich länger!

Das einzigste was am IE nervt ist das kein Pop-Up Blocker integriert ist ohne das man zusatzprogramme installieren muss.
Und da hilft dann der Slim-Browser ab...2 Funktionen find ich da besonders nützlich (für mich ^^):
-eben Pop-Up Blocken
-Auto-Login

Klar haben das die ganzen Feature-Monster auch.
Aber so hab ich immernoch den schnellen und KOMPATIBLEN IE mit den für mich nötigen Features.


----------



## FrankO (21. Juli 2004)

die Zahlen stimmen einfach nicht, es gibt Zählungen von unabhängigen Webportalen (Bsp Heise Verlag) die den Internetexplorer bei 63% sehn, Tendenz steigend leider
Da es sich beim IE um eine der löchrigsten Anwendungen, der Sicherheit betreffend  handelt sollte der Anteil höchstens bei 10% liegen.
Hätte ich eine Firma würde ich die Nutzung verbieten
Leider werden bei alternativen Browsern manche Seiten falsch dargestellt, weil HTML so manchen Seitenersteller überfordert...

Die Fehler in anderen Browsern haben nicht gerade dazu beigetragen die Alternativen zu stärken, man denke nur an Netscape 6

Würde vorschlagen wir machen es gegensätzlich wie in der Politik...aufklären aufklären aufklären......dann klappts auch mit dem Nachbarn

lg aus Hessen


----------



## Sven Mintel (21. Juli 2004)

Ich weiss nicht so recht...vielleicht sollte man der überwiegenden Mehrheit der Internet-Nutzer einfach unterstellen, dass sie bei der Wahl ihres Browser nicht wählerischer sind als bei der Wahl ihrer Socken, in welche sie morgens schlüpfen.

Das find ich normal und legitim... ich informier mich nach dem Aufstehen auch nicht erst ausführlich über Textilverarbeitung und die Vorteile von Hi-Tech-Socken...obwohl das ein Socken-Spezialist wahrscheinlich als höchst verwerflich ansehen mag.

So hat halt jeder sein Steckenpferd....ich finde jedenfalls nicht, dass die Wahl des Browsers zu den wichtigen Dingen im Leben gehört.


----------



## Dark_Fighter (21. Juli 2004)

Eigentlich muss man aber sagen das der IE mehr Fehler in Seiten reinmacht, als Mozilla oder andere. Das habe ich schon oft festgestellt bei  mir geht die Seite und mein Freund mit IE mault mich an das was nicht geht vorallem die neuen css Sachen erkennt der IE nicht.


----------



## fluessig (21. Juli 2004)

@Theeagle Wenn du mal einen anderen Browser probieren möchtest, der kein Featuremonster ist, dann probier mal den FireFox. Startet bei mir im übrigen genauso schnell wie der IE.

@Dark_Fighter: Das mit den CSS Schwächen des IE ist auch mir bekannt, wenn ich auch noch kein Beispiel dafür gesehen hab. Dafür bietet der IE im Gegensatz ein paar Filtereffekte in CSS, die recht anschaulich sind siehe hier mouseovereffekte bei den Bildern.


----------



## KristophS (21. Juli 2004)

Ich glaube die graviernesten Fehler in der CSS Darstellung hat der IE bei Layern und co.
Dort habe ich schon einige Seiten gesehen die afaik laut Validator einwandfrei waren und mit Mozilla und co auch nett funktioniert haben ,nur nicht mit dem IE.
Leider habe ich momentan keinen Link ,wenn ich wieder einen habe sage ich bescheid 
AUsserdem unterstütz der IE keine transparente Darstellung von png`s(nicht schlagen ,wenns falsch ist ,habe ich mal gelesen)


----------



## nova-x-force (21. Juli 2004)

ich benutzte  den ie aber auch mozilla firefox 
und neoplanet kommt drauf an was ich grade machen will
der ie ist eine gute wahl weil fast alle seiten auf den besonders angepast sind ...


Gruß Nova-X-Force


----------



## SilentWarrior (21. Juli 2004)

> Es gibt wirklich viele Leute für die ist diese blaue Symbol mit dem "e" einfach das sysmbol für Internet.


True, true... sogar ich hab mal zu denen gehört. :-(





> die Zahlen stimmen einfach nicht, es gibt Zählungen von unabhängigen Webportalen (Bsp Heise Verlag) die den Internetexplorer bei 63% sehn, Tendenz steigend leider


Das kannst du aber auch nicht einfach so als die ultimative Wahrheit hinstellen. Glaubst du, die ganzen Scriptkiddies, 7331-h4xxors, Chat-Teenies & Co. besuchen Seiten wie Heise? Es gibt einfach keine allgemeingültige Statistik, da kann man machen, was man will. Fakt ist aber leider immer noch: Der IE ist Marktführer. Und zwar mit ziemlichem Abstand.





> ich finde jedenfalls nicht, dass die Wahl des Browsers zu den wichtigen Dingen im Leben gehört.


Ich glaube (hoffe), dass das keiner hier tut. Trotzdem kann es nicht schaden, mal darüber zu reden. Schliesslich sind wir hier im Internet. 


> @Theeagle Wenn du mal einen anderen Browser probieren möchtest, der kein Featuremonster ist, dann probier mal den FireFox. Startet bei mir im übrigen genauso schnell wie der IE.


Dem kann ich nur beipflichten. Bei mir startet er sogar noch schneller als der IE (Der braucht so 1-2 Sekunden, Firefox ist sofort da! )





> AUsserdem unterstütz der IE keine transparente Darstellung von png`s(nicht schlagen ,wenns falsch ist ,habe ich mal gelesen)


Nein, das stimmt schon - leider. Wenn dem nicht so wäre, würde wohl vielen Webdesignern ein Stein vom Herzen fallen.


----------



## Theeagle (21. Juli 2004)

Ok.
Ich mach mich gleich mal dran Firefox zu ziehen.

Mal sehen was ihr mir da aufgequatscht habt 


*edit*
So..is drauf.
Also das die IE sachen importiert werden ist echt gut!

Aber auf den 5 seiten die ich mit zum test angesehen hab sind bei 2 gleich darstellungsfehler aufgetreten! Beidesmal wars ne Sache bei der die Breite von Tabellen/iFrames zu schmal war!
Aber ich werds mir trotzdem nochmal genauer ansehen.


----------



## folio (22. Juli 2004)

Seit ich selber HTML und CSS schreibe (vorher habe ich es mit Frontpage gemacht....) ärgere ich mich auch immer wieder über den IE. Ich benutze den Firefox - der hat einen PopUp-Blocker integriert, ist unempfindlich gegen Spyware und unterstützt Tabbed Browsing.

Wenn ich jemandem ein neues System installiere, dann ist auf der CD mit Programmen die ich mitbringe immer Firefox mit dabei - und viele wollen sogar dass ich es installiere 

Das sind die Versuche eines kleinen Mannes, die Quote der Firefox-User zu erhöhen


----------



## Theeagle (22. Juli 2004)

Ja stimmt schon..schlecht isser nicht.
Bin jetz erstmal mit FireFox unterwegs.
Bis auf diese 2 Seiten die ich da am anfang angesehen hab ging jetz alles.
War eben nen bissl ungünstiger Start!


----------



## pongmaster (23. Juli 2004)

Nun, ich kann's auch nicht verstehen, dass soviele Leute den IE benutzen. Ich benutze lieber was ordentliches wie Firefox. Der ist meiner Meinung nach der beste. Leider wissen viele gar nicht, dass diese Alternativen leicht zu bedienen und besser sind.


----------



## derGugi (26. Juli 2004)

Firefox rulez!


----------



## WebKing (26. Juli 2004)

Das es beim Mozilla oder beim Firefox andere Darstellungen gibt, ist schade, ist aber leider so. Denn einige Sachen sind nur für IE optimiert und dann gibt es eben probleme, aber sonst überzeugt der Mozilla.
Das IE so oft genutzt wird, wurde ja schon gesagt.
Viele haben keine Ahnung und nutzen ihn eben, da er auch standardmäßig drauf ist.


----------



## Reimer (26. Juli 2004)

Was erwartet ihr den von ganzen Nutzern? Wenn ihr bei euch vor der Tür ein Auto findet, welches  zur eurer Wohnung gehört, benutzt ihr es auch. Trotz aller Macken, die man damit hat....


----------



## SilentWarrior (26. Juli 2004)

Wenn fünf Meter weiter ein Auto steht, dass doppelt so schnell und doppelt so bequem ist und dafür halb so viel Benzin verbraucht, und ich es gratis haben kann, dann schnapp ich mir das doch. Aber die meisten Leute sehen dieses Auto leider nicht...


----------



## Fluffy (1. August 2004)

Ich nutze den IE.
Warum?
Weil er (auch schlechten) HTML Code besser als jeder andere Browser interpretiert und richtig darstellt. 

Weil er sehr einfach gehalten ist und nicht mit unnötigen Zusatzfunktionen überladen ist die man bei anderen Browsern erstmal deaktivieren muss.

Wenn statt dem IE ein anderer Browser eine so starke Verbreitung hätte würde bei diesem auch jede Woche eine Schwachstelle bekannt werden. 

Ich habe bis jetzt Netscape, Mozilla und Opera probiert. Überzeugt hat mich keiner von denen. Ist aber villeicht eine Frage der Gewöhnung. Einen grossen Anteil hat sicherlich auch das der IE bei Windows vorinstalliert ist und viele Leute (wie schon gesagt wurde), nicht wissen was ein Browser ist.


----------



## Sven Mintel (1. August 2004)

Dieses ganze Geschwindigkeits-Zeug....mir ist bisher noch kein Browser untergekommen, der schneller ist als der IE.

Ansonsten....vergesst mal nicht, dass der IE6 schon ein paar Jährchen alt ist, logisch ist da ein Browser, bei dem täglich 5 neue Builds verfügbar sind, etwas aktueller vom technischen Standpunkt...

aber alleine die Tatsache, dass speziell an den Mozillas dermassen oft herumgebastelt wird, spricht nicht gerade für deren  Ausgereiftheit.

Was die Bugs im IE angeht...da schliesse ich Fluffy teilweise an.... je mehr Leute etwas nutzen, desto mehr Leute finden Fehler....und Mozilla ist nun auch nicht grad ein Musterbeispiel an Perfektion (Achtung...das Linkziel ist etwas grösser an Datenmenge....knapp 12000 Bugreports verbrauchen halt ein paar Bytes)

.....dass der IE ein paar haarige Sicherheitslücken hat(te),  welche man viel früher hätte beheben müssen, ist mir allerdings auch klar.

Bliebe IE7 abzuwarten, damit sich die anderen Browserhersteller wieder etwas Inspiration verschaffen können.... denn vergesst eins nicht...ohne den IE müssten wir vielleicht alle mit Netscape4 oder einem murksigem Nachfolger surfen:suspekt:


----------



## Grimreaper (2. August 2004)

Ich benutze auch hauptsächlich Firefox, weil ich mich damit abseits der "Internet-Hauptstraße" sicherer fühle. Allerdings heißt das nicht, dass ich den IE nicht mehr anrühre, im Gegenteil: Der IE startet viel schneller als Firefox. Wenn ich also nur kurz meine mails checke oder schnell ne Änderung an nem Script mache und die ausprobieren will, nutze ich IE. Und, was ich noch viel wichtiger finde: Kein Browser unterstützt Offline-Browsing so gut wie der IE. Alle Websiten die ich aufgemacht habe kann ich danach noch ohne Probleme offline betrachten. Außerdem finde ich das mht Format von Microsoft sehr gut, schade dass andere Browser nicht sowas ähnliches unterstützen.

Bin sehr gespannt auf WinXP SP2, mal sehen, was sich dann alles am IE ändert.

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## Akherousin (11. August 2004)

Ich benutzte nun schon seit längerem Firefox. (Zuvor noch Firebird) und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Am wichtigsten dabei ist mir die Sicherheit, der Popupblocker und vor allen Dingen das tabbed browsing und die Unterstüzung von Erweiterungen und themes.


----------



## pongmaster (11. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von WebKing _
> *Das es beim Mozilla oder beim Firefox andere Darstellungen gibt, ist schade, ist aber leider so. Denn einige Sachen sind nur für IE optimiert und dann gibt es eben probleme, aber sonst überzeugt der Mozilla.
> Das IE so oft genutzt wird, wurde ja schon gesagt.
> Viele haben keine Ahnung und nutzen ihn eben, da er auch standardmäßig drauf ist.  *



Wenn man etwas technisch sehr korrekt macht, dann kann man es sich mit jedem Browser, egal ob IE, Mozilla, Freifox, Netscape, Konqueror, Galeon, oder was weiß ich, angucken...zum Beispiel bei meiner Page ist das kein Problem, obwohl ich viel css benutze...


----------



## Johannes Postler (15. August 2004)

Freut mich, dass es hier so viele Firefox-Fans gibt! Bin selber auch einer.
Zur Geschwindigkeit: Der IE startet bei mir um einen kleinen Moment schneller. Danach ist er aber wesentlich langsamer als Firefox. 
Was ich nie mehr missen möchte: den PopUp-Blocker. Ohne wäre ich glaube ich schon in der Irrenanstalt.  
Habe mittlerweile schon ca. 10 Leute dazu überreden können, Firefox zu verwenden.
Was verwendet ihr dann so für Mailclients? Ich habe lange Zeit MS Outlook benutzt. Bin aber kürzlich auf Thunderbird 0.7 umgestiegen und voll zufrieden. Vorallem mit der Stabilität!


----------



## pxlArtizzt (15. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Fluffy _
> *Ich nutze den IE.
> Warum?
> Weil er (auch schlechten) HTML Code besser als jeder andere Browser interpretiert und richtig darstellt.
> ...



Vorweg, bin vor einem Monat (nach einer Empfehlung) zu Firefox übergeschwenkt, weil er mich einfach überzeugt hat. Davor hab ich jahrelang den IE genutzt.

Also, Firefox ist auch gar nicht mal so blöd, was HTML-Interpretation angeht. Ich als Webprogrammierer finde sogar, dass er einen Tacken besser ist als der IE, aber beide halten sich da in etwa in der Waage.

In puncto Geschwindigkeit finde ich den Firefox besser, eindeutig. Das gute am Firefox ist, dass er sich auch ähnlich wie der IE benutzen lässt, aber dafür zwar wenig aber dafür umso bessere Funktionen bietet - Popup Blocker, Tabbed Browsing sind nur 2 davon.

Ich glaub, dass der Großteil den IE nutzt, weil er einfach vorinstalliert ist, auch recht gut funktioniert und die Leute einfach nicht daran interessiert sind, zu wechseln. Frei nach dem Motto 'never touch a running system'... Ich kanns jedenfalls nur mal empfehlen, den Firefox auszuprobieren.


----------



## SilentWarrior (16. August 2004)

> Was verwendet ihr dann so für Mailclients? Ich habe lange Zeit MS Outlook benutzt. Bin aber kürzlich auf Thunderbird 0.7 umgestiegen und voll zufrieden. Vorallem mit der Stabilität!


Auf die Gefahr hin, jetzt OT zu schreiben: Ich habe auch vor etwa ein, zwei Monaten mal Thunderbird ausprobiert - ich bin aber wieder zu OE zurückgekehrt, weil Thunderbird Hotmail (noch) nicht unterstützt bzw. nur mit Zusatzprogrammen. Aber das Programm an sich ist super, es hat so dieses gewisse Etwas.


----------



## kurtparis (17. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Grimreaper _
> *Ich benutze auch hauptsächlich Firefox, weil ich mich damit abseits der "Internet-Hauptstraße" sicherer fühle. Allerdings heißt das nicht, dass ich den IE nicht mehr anrühre, im Gegenteil: Der IE startet viel schneller als Firefox. Wenn ich also nur kurz meine mails checke oder schnell ne Änderung an nem Script mache und die ausprobieren will, nutze ich IE. Und, was ich noch viel wichtiger finde: Kein Browser unterstützt Offline-Browsing so gut wie der IE. Alle Websiten die ich aufgemacht habe kann ich danach noch ohne Probleme offline betrachten. Außerdem finde ich das mht Format von Microsoft sehr gut, schade dass andere Browser nicht sowas ähnliches unterstützen.
> 
> Bin sehr gespannt auf WinXP SP2, mal sehen, was sich dann alles am IE ändert.
> ...


----------



## kurtparis (17. August 2004)

> Bin sehr gespannt auf WinXP SP2, mal sehen, was sich dann alles am IE ändert.
> 
> mfg Grimreaper


Vor allrem neue Probleme hier der link zur offiziellen Liste
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;884130 
Eben typisch Microsoft....


----------



## JohannesR (18. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Fluffy _
> *Ich nutze den IE.
> Warum?
> Weil er (auch schlechten) HTML Code besser als jeder andere Browser interpretiert und richtig darstellt. *



Nein, das tut er nicht. Du denkst nur, dass es richtig waere.


----------



## zinion (26. August 2004)

Hab jetzt nich alles durchgelesen. Wollte unr anmerken ich nutze Netscape 7 und werde da nich wieder von weggehen. Das Design, die Registerkarten, die ganzen Funktionen will ich nciht mehr missen. IE sieht RICHTIG ARM aus dagegen. Aber das Problem ist, daß IE vorinstalliert ist und die Leute es gewohnt sind.

Aber man sollte auch Bedenken, daß im IE teilweise erheblich Sicherheitsleck aufgetaucht sind, die im Netscape so nicht zu finden sind. Von der Firma aus installieren wir auch auf allen Kundenrechnern Netscape und lassen die IE-Verknüpfung verschwinden. Gibts nur auf Anfrage zurück.



> Original geschrieben von Fluffy
> Ich nutze den IE.
> Warum?
> Weil er (auch schlechten) HTML Code besser als jeder andere Browser interpretiert und richtig darstellt.



^^ und das ist jawohl ein Witz. Weil IE sich in vielen Fällen nicht an Spezifikationen hält und selbst falschesten Code (gruß an den Webdesigner / Programmierer) noch irgendwie interpretiert das auch noch zu loben.  

Ich habe letztens noch einer Website ( http://www.ubuntunet.de/ ) ne Mail geschrieben, daß die Site im netscape falsch angezeigt wird, die waren sehr dankbar und haben es sofort korrigiert. Und das Problem lag nich beim netscape sondern beim Code.


----------



## pxlArtizzt (26. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von zinion _
> *Aber man sollte auch Bedenken, daß im IE teilweise erheblich Sicherheitsleck aufgetaucht sind, die im Netscape so nicht zu finden sind. Von der Firma aus installieren wir auch auf allen Kundenrechnern Netscape und lassen die IE-Verknüpfung verschwinden. Gibts nur auf Anfrage zurück. *



Ist das nich etwas dreist?


----------



## zinion (26. August 2004)

Nein warum? Die kriegen fertig eingerichtette PCs die wir warten. Der IExplorer ist ja nicht weg, nur die Verknüpfung, nach 2 Tagen wollen die davon aber eh nichts mehr wissen.

Ahja und sie werden natürlich informiert. Nich so stillschweigend 

Ausserdem sind wir ja auch für ja auch für die Sicherheit in den Unternehmen verantwortlich und wenn es z.B. Bugs im IE gibt, die ein aushebeln von SSL ermöglichen wenn man im selben Netzsegment hängt, dann dürfen die Mitarbeiter an den Workstations IE deswegen schon nicht nutzen. (Ok es gibt ein Update aber ständiges Wechseln der Software ist auch nicht so angesagt)


----------



## pxlArtizzt (26. August 2004)

Naja, OK. 

Trotzdem bin ich froh, dass ich mich selber um meine Rechner kümmern und sie einrichten kann   

Hast du eigentlich mehr Browser als NS und IE getestet? Ich finde nämlich Netscape 7 zu groß und zu langsam.


----------



## zinion (26. August 2004)

Ja NS7 ist schon nen Monster  Aber ich hab genug RAM, da benutz ich die QuickStart Funktion mit der der im Hintergrund hängt. (Was der IE natürlich immer und ungefragt tut). Vom Seitenaufbau finde ich NS sehr schnell.

ich habe auch mal Mozilla unter Linux geutzt, aber das ist ja quasi dasselbe am Ende...und Opera. Aber ehrlich gesagt is Opera dann echt ne Liebhabersache  Bei Ogame ist er aber sehr gut, da man dort nur mit Opera den vor un zurück Button benutzen kann


----------



## SilentWarrior (26. August 2004)

Langsam ändert sich die Diskussion in Netscape vs. Firefox. Wobei mir persönlich letzterer wesentlich mehr zusagt, allein schon vom (am IE angelehnten) Design her.

pxlArtizzt: Wenn die Mitarbeiter darüber informiert werden, dass sie jetzt Netscape verwenden zum Surfen und mit dieser Information auch etwas anfangen können, dann werden sie auch in der Lage sein, eine Verknüpfung auf den IE zu erstellen.


----------



## Andreas Späth (29. August 2004)

Also ich hab am Anfang eigentlich nur Netscape benutzt.  ( der PC war gebraucht und das IE symbol versteckt )
Bin dann später als ich nen neuen PC hatte zu IE gekommen.
Ich hab zwar bereits Mozilla, Firefox , Opera und ähnliches ausprobiert ( wenn neue Versionen kamen wurden diese auch getestet) aber ich bin immerwieder zum IE zurückgekehrt.

Die Geschwindigkeit ist kein Argument, sorry aber ich konnte nicht feststellen das einer wirklich schneller war als der andere
Nur sobald Java ins Spiel Kahm war bei mir der IE immer schneller als die anderen.

Die Sicherheitslücken sind allerdings auch wieder ein sehr gutes Gegenargument.
Wobei ich bisher dahingehend noch nie ein Problem hatte da bei mir Active X schon aus Prinzip zum Großteil deaktiviert ist oder auf Eingabeaufforderung steht.
Und das Automatische ausführen von eventuell im Hintergrund heruntergeladenen Anwendungen da sagt die Firewall Stop 

Pop-Up Blocker hab ich ja mit dem "Google Search Bar" welcher von mir stündlich mehrmals zum suchen benutzt wird.
Ist doch praktisch, Google auf Knopfdruck und Pop-up Blocker.

Auserdem finde ich die Bedienbarkeit vom IE ideal, mir fehlen keine Funktionen wie Registerkarten oder so etwas.
Im Gegenteil ich hoffe, falls dieses Feature jemals kommt, dass ich es dann auch deaktivieren kann.
Für mich sind diese Teile einfach unpraktisch, aber das ist Geschmackssache.



zu den 95% IE Nutzern, das hängt wirklich stark von der Seite ab.
Die werte von Heise sind doch Statistiken ihrer Seite oder ?
Dann sind die für mich nicht so viel Wert, weil ich auch kaum leute kenne die den IE Nutzen und Heise lesen.
Wärend bei mir im Forum wieder über 99% der User IE benutzen.
Also bringen glaube ich Statistiken von einer Seite nicht viel, wenn man wissen will wieviele leute wirklich mit welchem Browser unterwegs sind.


Am Ende soll doch jeder Benutzer benutzen womit er glücklich ist, ich kann ja auch niemanden zwingen mich zu mögen


----------



## zinion (1. September 2004)

Naja da sieht man die Unterschiede in den Bedürfnissen. Ich erstelle viele Websites und PHP-Skripte, die dann antürlich getestet werden wollen. Da hat man ganz schnel 1-2-3-ganz viele Fenster auf und die hab ich leiber in einem NS-Fenster unter Registerkarten als di eganze Taskleiste voll oder ne riesige Gruppe mit 6mal IExplorer zu haben.

Und die Sicherheitslücken beziehen sich ja nicht nur auf Direct-X . Besonders das SSL-Ding war ein Hammer. Ok man muss im selben Netzsegment sitzen, aber viele unserer Kunden haben sehr viele Worksations, da muss man schon aufpassen...

Naja und weiterhin nutze ich den Netscape bei der Website_Erstellung, da eine Site die man im Netscape getstet hat beim Gegentest im IE meist genauso aussieht, umgekehrt kann man da herbe Überraschungen erleben. Und die Site soll sich ja jeder anschauen können, nicht nur IE-User. Ausserdem unterstütze ich ungern die MicroS-Politik, die sich statt an die W3C-Koneventionen zu halten lieber ihre eigene Suppe kochen...

FireFox kenne ich agr nicht hat da mal jemand ne URL? Aber da ich das Netscape Design liebe, werd ich wohl dabei bleiben


----------



## zinion (1. September 2004)

Achja ich wollte auch noch anfügen, das NS wenigstens eine brauchbare Fehlermeldung gibt WARUM eine Site nicht erreichbar ist und nicht wie der IE, der einfach nur feststellt, DASS sie nicht erreichabr ist und das wars.

edit: SRY for DoPo


----------



## FrankO (2. September 2004)

Hallo Zinion,
Mozilla Firefox und Thunderbird gibts unter Mozilla  zum Download
gerade für ältere Rechner sind Firefox und Thunderbird zu empfehlen (die sind einfach klein und schnell)

und den IE gibts zwar grad ohne die bekannten Sicherheitslücken, aber bis neue entstehen dauerts bei dem Design nicht lange...also Finger weg!
Es gibt ja Alternativen ;-)

lg aus Hessen


----------



## Radhad (2. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von FrankO _
> *und den IE gibts zwar grad ohne die bekannten Sicherheitslücken, aber bis neue entstehen dauerts bei dem Design nicht lange...also Finger weg!
> Es gibt ja Alternativen ;-)*



Öhm,  welche Sicherheitslücke wurde in den letzten 2 Monaten denn geschlossen? Keine. http://www.winfuture.de/news,16360.html Ein netter kleiner Artikel über den Microsoft  Sciherheitschef & FireFox!


MfG Radhad


----------



## Night Vision Worker (8. September 2004)

ok, ich gestehe! Mein Lieblings-Browser ist der IE!

Habe aber zu testzwecken auch Netscape Navigator, Mozilla Forefox und Opera installiert.

Habe mit dem IE auch keine Exploits oder andere Probleme - die google-Toolbar wirkt hier wunder und kann ich Euch nur wärmstens ans Herz legen!

Umd wem der IE optisch nicht gefällt der paßt sich den Browser seinen Bedürfnissen an.. (styleXP, etc.)


----------



## Norbert Eder (14. September 2004)

Ui, Unkenrufe 

Vorerst, ich verwende meist den Firefox, nur um vorab einigen Kommentaren aus dem Weg zu gehen.

Mozilla etc. haben genauso ihre Bugs, die teilweise auch nicht ungefährlich sind. Davor ist nun mal keine Software sicher. Fact.

Vor allem bez. CSS zickt der Mozzi mehr rum als der IE, muss auch mal gesagt werden. Das liegt jedoch nicht an der nicht W3C-konformen Umsetzung vom IE, sondern an der vom Firefox, Mozilla (Background-Images per CSS etc.).

Der "Firefox für kleine Rechner" ... benötigt bei mir jetzt nach ca. 2 Stunden Internetrecherche mit _einer_ Instanz und 4 Tabs satte 83 MB RAM. Schafft man mit 4 IE Fenster nicht.

Ad Zinion und gleiches Netzwerksegment: Kündigungsgrund. Kommt ein Fremder soweit, dann sollte der Netzwerkadmin gekündigt werden. Viele Probleme lassen sich auch durch eine saubere Config minimieren


----------



## bmit (19. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Theeagle _
> *... Das einzigste was am IE nervt ist das kein Pop-Up Blocker integriert ist ohne das man zusatzprogramme installieren muss. ...
> *




Hallo zusammen,

wie wär's denn mal mit dem XP-SP2? Seitdem hat, u. a., der IE6 auch einen Pop-up-Blocker im Menü EXTRAS ! 

Gruß
bmit


----------



## SilentWarrior (19. September 2004)

> wie wär's denn mal mit dem XP-SP2? Seitdem hat, u. a., der IE6 auch einen Pop-up-Blocker im Menü EXTRAS !


Boaaah!

...

Na und? Deswegen hat der IE immer noch ActiveX standardmässig aktiviert, und Tabbed Browsing wird (immer) noch nicht unterstützt.


----------



## Norbert Eder (19. September 2004)

In der MSDN findet man eine IE-Version die Tabbed-Browsing anbietet  Link müsst ich raussuchen, ansonsten Google befragen.


----------



## bmit (5. Oktober 2004)

SilentWarrior hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Boaaah!
> 
> ...
> 
> Na und? Deswegen hat der IE immer noch ActiveX standardmässig aktiviert...



Wie schon vielfach hier erwähnt, ist es auch eine Sache des persönlichen Geschmacks, wer welche SW für den selben Zweck verwendet.
Das weiß jeder, der gegenüber einem Hardcore-Linux-User in Verbindung mit Windows das Wort "Betriebssystem" in den Mund nimmt 
Aber dass es noch Leute gibt, die zu faul sind, mit wenigen Mausklicks ihre Anwendung zu konfigurieren, wenn sie mit den Standardeinstellungen nicht zufrieden sind und dann motzen, dass das Prog sch... ist, finde ich etwas überzogen. Mag sein, dass ich das jetzt zu hart gecodet habe, aber wozu drumherumreden, wenn man es so meint.
Ich bin kein MS-Freak, ärgere mich auch oft über Bugs, die nicht sein sollten. Nur gibt es keine perfekten, fehlerfreien Menschen und genau die sind es ja, die die HW bauen, die SW schreiben und beides zusammen anwenden. Wenn dann noch viele dieser Spezies an einem Projekt beteiligt sind (wer bitte schreibt schon mutterseelenalleine 'ne komplette Office-Suite), kann es passieren, dass sich das eine oder andere winzige Fehlerchen einschleicht.
Das Prinzip heißt: Mitmachen. Mitreden. Wer nichts sagt, kann auch nicht verlangen, dass es besser wird. Dazu ist z. B. diese Forum auch da.
Es heißt nicht: Nörgeln aus Prinzip und um jeden Preis ohne konstruktive Vorschläge. Davon geht's nicht weiter. Und Leute, die die Probleme lösen können, haben dann auch keinen Bock mehr, ihre Erkenntnisse zur Verfügung zu stellen.

Gruß bmit


----------



## noe-Fighter (7. Oktober 2004)

also ich bin aus prinzip gegen alles was microsoft raus bringt weil ich mit allem was die machen probleme hab und ich kanns mir einfach nicht vorstellen das ich wirklich nur mit den sachen von microsoft nicht umgehen kann aber dafür mit jedem anderen programm und noch was.
Wisst ihr überhaupt was der IE alles macht?
Die Antwort ist einfach: Ihr könnt es nicht wissen!

Viele Browser sind Open Source und somit kann man sich genau ansehen ob ein Programm auch das macht was man will und dadurch ich ziemlich auf meine Sicherheit im Internet achte benutze ich vorwiegend nur Open Source Programme auch wenn da jeder rein schauen kann und Sicherheitslücken suchen kann.
Denn ich kann ja genauso rein schauen und Sicherheitslücken beheben.

Ich benutze FireFox und das aus einem einfachen Grund:
Ich hab alles dabei, er läuft schneller und stürzt nicht dauernt ab wie der IE.

Ich hab das Glück das ich alles von meinem Vater gelernt habe sonst würde ich wahrscheinlich noch immer rum surfen und mich über jeden absturz des IE's ärgern oder wär nie in den Genuss von Linux oder einer Sprache wie C++ gekommen.

Ich sags nochmal kurz, meine Meinung ist, alles was Microsoft fabriziert unterstütze ich nicht! Microsoft ist eh schon viel zu groß und jeder der Microsoft Produkte kauft schadet genauso unserer Wirtschaft in Europa.

Na ja, das war meine Meinung...


----------



## zinion (7. Oktober 2004)

....

also wer mit der Google Toolbar argumentiert spricht von Komfort und nicht Sicherheit und das ist Geschmackssache (außer daß der verdammte IE auch nach SP2 immer noch keine Tabs unterstützt).

Alle anderen Browser haben schonmal den riesigen Vorteil das sie ActiveX, was wohl das gefährlichste am IE ist nicht unterstützen. Klar kann man das abschalten aber erkläre das mal bei nem Kunden mit 25 Workstations jedem wie wo und warum man das amchen muss.

Achja, dann gibts beim IE noch diese Sachen mit den Zonen...

Aber ich will hier keine Essay über die Sicherheitslücken des IE halten, wer sich dafür interessiert wird dafür auf diversen Seiten oder bei Google einiges finden.

Klar haben andere Browser auch ihre Tücken und Macken. Aber MS schiesst wie immer den Vogel ab, belegt Platz 1 bei den Loosern, erzeugt mit Sicherheitsupdates grundsätzlich für jede gestopfte zwei neue Lücken. Und das ist bei nem 90%-Marktführer schlichtweg unverantwortlich.

Und das ist ne Tatsache, keine persönliche Meinung.

Und der längst überfällige Popup-Blocker in SP2? Danke, hab ich woanders schon lange...nochmal als Anhang zum Thema Komfort.

Achja...ich hasse Toolbars. Nehmen Platz weg und nervorn


----------



## Layna (8. Oktober 2004)

Also, ich habe jetzt seit einigen Monaten den Firefox, und bin doch sehr zufrieden.
IE habe ich bei mir abgeschafft weil ich mir Mozilla zufriedener war, und bei meinen Eltern um deren System weiter abzusichern OHNE dass sie durch ständig neue Popups oder völlige umgewöhnung zu daueranrufern bei mir werden .
Und was den meisten usern wohl zu viel arbeit ist gefällt mir am Firefox am besten: die zusatzmodule zum selbstinstallieren.

Oh, und Thema Sicherheit:
Ich bezweifle dass es irgendwann mal jemandem gelingt einen völlig Lückenlosen Browser zu Programmieren, zumindest keinen der mehr Funktion als "HTML-Seite anzeigen" hat .
In sofern lebe ich mit häufigeren updates und Bugfixes im Mozilla ebenso wie ich mit servicepacks etc beim Internet Explorer leben müsste   .


----------



## jf-flasher (12. Oktober 2004)

Warum die meisten Leute den IE benutzen liegt daran, das wohl auch die meißten Internetseiten für ihn Optimiert sind. Ein Grund warum ich auch den IE benutze, aber nicht der einzigste, wurd ja schon viel hier davon erwähnt.

Hatte auch andere Browser ausprobiert und war überhaupt nicht zufrieden.


----------



## Andreas Späth (12. Oktober 2004)

FrankO hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo Zinion,
> Mozilla Firefox und Thunderbird gibts unter Mozilla  zum Download
> gerade für ältere Rechner sind Firefox und Thunderbird zu empfehlen (die sind einfach klein und schnell)
> 
> ...


Das blöde ist nur bei mir läuft Firefox dermasen Ar***lahm, 3 fenster und mein Winamp fängt bei Videos schon an zu stottern 
Das scheint bei mir sowieso bei allen Mozilla anwendungen zu sein, Thunderbird läuft bei mir nur in der Version 0,5 alle anderen bringen mir nur Fehlermeldungen, vieleicht hab ich ja den Bill Gates Rulez Trojaner 
Und Sicherheitslücken gibt es überall, wer allerdings seinen Rechner absichert mit Virenscanner und einer Firewall die eventuell noch das Starten von Anwendungen überwacht bin ich mit IE garantiert genauso sicher wie mit Firefox.

Auf Browser Tabs naja da verzichte ich doch sehr gerne drauf, ich find das eher lästig als nützlich.
Popups blockt bei mir auch die Personal Firewall, und der Google Toolbar gibt zwar keine Sicherheit, aber blockt auch POP-Ups und wenn man 70 mal am Tag googled ist er doch sehr hilfreich  

Und das mit ActiveX sollte schon noch vorhanden sein, vieleicht aber von Werk aus deaktiviert so dass auch der unerfahrene user etwas sicherer ist 


Diese IE Optimierten Seiten gehen mir allerdings auch gehörig auf den Keks, ich trete da meinen Usern gerne mal in den Hintern wenn sie ihre Seite zu 90% nicht IE unkompatibel machen.
Ich meine gut im IE sind eben paar Sachen vorhanden die ich zugegeben selbst gerne für meine Seiten nutze, aber man sollte darauf achten dass die Seite dann trotzdem in den anderen Browsern ohne fehler dargestellet wird


----------



## michaelwengert (12. Oktober 2004)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das blöde ist nur bei mir läuft Firefox dermasen Ar***lahm...


Bei mir ist es genauso. Und das auf nem 2400+ mit 512RAM. Er braucht allein ne halbe Minute bis ich ihn erst mal benutzen kann.Der IExplore ist in ner Sekunde da.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (12. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
alos ich benutze den IE mit der CrazyBrowser Oberfläche (ich bin PC und Mac User) weil er einfach zu Bedienen  ist und durch die Erweiterung habe ich die benötigten Tabs wie im Modzilla, außerdem ist er der Browser der beim Interpretieren von Code die wenigsten probleme macht. Ich kann einfach nicht glauben das es noch Browser gibt die noch nichtmal W3C konformen Code teilweiße nicht richtig wiedergeben können.
Und was die Bugs und Sicherheitslöcher betrifft die gibt es auch in den anderen Browsern, auch wenn sie nicht puplic gemacht werden.
Auf dem Mac habe ich Safari am laufen aber weil ich auch hier hin und wieder Seiten habe die nicht richtig laufen ist auf dem Mac auch IE drauf.

Viele Grüße und Punkt Komma Strich fertig ist das Mondgesicht


----------



## kurtparis (12. Oktober 2004)

DirtyWorld hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Auf dem Mac habe ich Safari am laufen aber weil ich auch hier hin und wieder Seiten habe die nicht richtig laufen ist auf dem Mac auch IE drauf.


Wenn Seiten auf Safari nicht richtig laufen, liegt es meiner Erfahrung nach in 95% aller Fälle an Fehlern im Quellencode. Leider machen sich viele Webdesigner nicht die Mühe ihre Sites auf einem anderen Browser, geschweige denn einem anderen System zu testen... und gewöhnen sich dann manchmal an,  ihre Seiten unkorrekt zu codieren... Nach dem Motto : Hauptsache es funktioniert in IE version Windobs


----------



## Norbert Eder (13. Oktober 2004)

Im Gegenzug gibts hier wieder Seiten von diversen Linux/Mozilla-Anhängern die Seiten so erstellen, dass mit dem IE nicht darauf zugegriffen werden kann. Auch sehr nett muss man sagen. Ich halte derartiges für absolut schwachsinnig.


----------



## SilentWarrior (13. Oktober 2004)

Dafür gibt's ja unseren geliebten Validator.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. Oktober 2004)

Nunja es gibt ja auch so spezifischen Code wie für rot einfach red zu coden, soetwas halte ich einfach für arm da dieser pseudo HTML-Code nur auf den jeweiligen Browsern laufen und das sollte eigentlich nun jedem aufgehen der sich mal mit HTML-Coden beschäftigt hatt.
Ist so was eigentlich vom WC freigegeben?


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. Oktober 2004)

Naja....du magst es für "arm" befinden.....dies ist aber gültiges CSS.

Diese benannten Farben wurden übrigens, wenn ich mich nicht irre, dereinst von Netscape eingeführt.

Alles kann man dem IE nun auch nicht in die Schuhe schieben....(bevor die Frage kommt...am Ozonloch ist er nach gegenwärtigem Erkenntnissstand auch nicht Schuld )


----------



## Einarmiger Bandit (7. November 2004)

ich wollte nur sagen, dass ich mich jetzt schon ärgere, dass im nächsten IE alle features drin sind, die sich viele leute in vielen brausern ausgedacht haben, quasi ein best-of! 
dann geht die diskussion pro/contra IE von neuem los (mit besseren argumenten für ie), weil der brauser plötzlich auch alles hat...

@micosoft: bitte selber tolle features ausdenken die die brauserwelt revolutionieren!


----------



## kurtparis (7. November 2004)

Einarmiger Bandit hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich wollte nur sagen, dass ich mich jetzt schon ärgere, dass im nächsten IE alle features drin sind, die sich viele leute in vielen brausern ausgedacht haben, quasi ein best-of!
> dann geht die diskussion pro/contra IE von neuem los (mit besseren argumenten für ie), weil der brauser plötzlich auch alles hat...
> 
> @micosoft: bitte selber tolle features ausdenken die die brauserwelt revolutionieren!


in welchem nächsten IE 
Und wann... mit Longhorn so gegen 2010


----------



## Sven Mintel (7. November 2004)

Longhorn soll 2006 kommen.

Ansonsten sollte man nicht vergessen, dass es einen Haufen Sachen gibt, welche vom IE eingeführt/forciert wurden, welche mittlerweile in anderen Browsern Standard sind.

In Sachen Innovation hat meines Erachtens der IE der Browserwelt weitaus mehr gebracht, als alle anderen Brauser zusammen.


----------



## kurtparis (7. November 2004)

fatalus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Longhorn soll 2006 kommen.



Falls Intel es schafft bis dahin einen, Prozessor mit 6 Ghz auf den Markt zu bringen 
... was ziemlich unwahrscheinlich ist ....


----------



## KristophS (7. November 2004)

Wieso?
Wir sind doch jetzt auch schon an 3,6 ghz.
In zwei Jahren, mit der Motivation Microsoft, würde ich das sogar für möglich befinden..
Aber das sind alles Vermutungen.


----------



## kurtparis (7. November 2004)

Weil die Taktgeschwindigkeit langsam an physikalische Grenzen stösst. Inzwischen versuchen Intel und co mittels "multicore"-Technologie die leistung ihrer Prozessoren zu erhöhen ...
was im übrigen IBM/Apple schon lange machen...


----------



## kurtparis (12. November 2004)

Die Arroganz von M$ scheint ja  grenzenlos zu sein ?
siehe hier:
http://www.zdnet.de/news/business/0,39023142,39127668,00.htm


----------



## redlama (12. November 2004)

Warum der IE 95% des Marktanteiles hat?
Unter anderem deswegen!

redlama :suspekt:


----------



## Layna (12. November 2004)

ARGH.. das tut doch schon fast weh, den Test zu lesen...
Je weniger klicks, desto besser. Lücken? Egal! Überflüssiges? Egal.
Naja, Bild halt.. wen wunderts *GG*


----------



## vault-tec (12. November 2004)

Tja,

Ich würde mal vermuten, es hängt damit zusammen:
Ein großer Teil der neu verkauften PC's werden standardmäßig mit Windows ausgeliefert
=> Windows hat Standardmäßig den IE installiert und integriert (man kann sich dessen ja kaum erwehren)
=> Wer bequem ist, benutzt das was er hat, anstatt nach Alternativen zu suchen, was anscheinend also auf 95% aller Internetbenutzer zutrifft, ausgenommen derer die den IE aus vollster Überzeugung benutzen (ja, die gibt es auch, ich kenn' da so ein paar in meinem Umfeld )

Und wenn es eine Sache bei Microsoft gibt, die von exzellenter Qualität ist, dann ist es wohl unter anderem die Arbeit der Marketingabteilung, die für den Status Quo auf dem Computer-Markt gesorgt hat. 

Gruß, Niko

P.S.: Um etwaigen Anstößigkeiten an diesem Post gleich vorzugreifen:
Ich benutze sowohl Microsoft-Produkte wie z.B. das Visual Studio .NET am Arbeitsplatz (welches ich für eine gelungene Software halte, die ihr Geld auch wert ist), als auch (OpenSource-) Produkte anderer Anbieter wie z.B. den Mozilla Firefox, den ich aus rein subjektiven Gründen dem IE vorziehe.
Ebenso bin ich auf keiner Seite des "Windows/Linux-Krieges", da ich für beide Systeme Verwendung und einen Platz in meinem Programmiererherz habe


----------



## Christian Fein (12. November 2004)

Zum Bild Test: was habt ihr von Bild erwartet?: :-( 
Zur Aussage: Keiner will Tabbed Browsing im IE:
Natürlich kommt keiner zu MS und sagt ich will dies und jenes. Wozu auch wenn sie Tabbed Browsing haben wollen können sie gleich den Firefox runterladen, und haben gleich CSS2 Unterstützung mit dabei und weitere "unwichtige Dinge" 

Die Aussage des MS Sprechers ist eigentlich ein Schlag ins Gesicht der Kunden. Wer sich hier nicht verarscht fühlt ...


----------



## SilentWarrior (12. November 2004)

Der Test ist der Hammer. Welcher Voll*** hat sich diesen Scheiss einfallen lassen? Omg...

Naja, ich hab jetzt jedenfalls bei allen unserer Rechner hier Firefox installiert, und ich bin stolz darauf, auch alle Kumpels zum Umwschung bewogen zu haben.

Glaubt ihr eigentlich, dass die angestrebten 10% realistisch sind? Ich halte das für etwas hochgegriffen, zumal Firefox praktisch überhaupt keine Möglichkeiten des Marketings hat, da es ja Freeware ist. (Ok, mit Spenden, aber da werden die gegen M$ wohl kaum ankommen... )


----------



## baeckerjunge (12. November 2004)

Fakt ist,  dass der IE veraltet ist. Die letzte Version ist 2 Jahre alt und kann zum teil die neuesten Techniken nicht mehr interpretieren (siehe CSS).
Vor einem halben Jahr bin ich auf den Firefox umgestiegen, und es nicht bereut.
Den IE benutze ich jetzt nur noch zum testen von webseiten ; )


----------



## Johannes Postler (12. November 2004)

SilentWarrior hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Naja, ich hab jetzt jedenfalls bei allen unserer Rechner hier Firefox installiert, und ich bin stolz darauf, auch alle Kumpels zum Umwschung bewogen zu haben.



Kann das selbe von mir behaupten.
Und genau auf diesem Weg glaube ich, dass die angestrebten 10 % realistisch sind.


----------

